# Oprah's Soup diet and more



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Even the stars are getting in on Wisconsin Ann's secret.

Here's Oprah's soup. There's one below I found that's only 88 calories a cup.

CELERY ROOT SOUP WITH GRANNY SMITH APPLES 

3 Tbsp extra virgin olive oil
2 med celery roots,peeled & cut into 1" cubes
2 celery ribs, chopped
1 lg. onion, chopped
1 qts. vegetable broth
1 bay leaf
1 C cashew cream (recipe below)
1 Granny Smith apple, finely diced

Heat oil in lg pot. Add celery root & onion - saute. Add bay leaf & broth, bring to boil. reduce heat, simmer 30 min. Add cashew cream, simmer 10 min. Remove beay leaf, working in batches, puree soup. Ladel into bowls, Place spoonful of diced apple in the center & drizzle 1 tsp chive oil around the apple. 330 calories per serving. 

Cashew cream: place 2 C raw cashews in bowl covered with cold water. Cover bowl, place in refrig overnight. Drain nuts, blend in blender until smooth. Tastes like heavy cream. (Article does not list calories)

Chive oil: Blanch 1 bunch of chives, drain. Place in blender with 1/2 C canola oil with pinch of S & P. for 2 min. (Article does not list calories)

Oprah's soup has too many calories for me. BUT I sure like the one below with only 88 calories per cup.

PUMPKIN AND YELLOW PEPPER 

1 Tbsp olive oil
3 1/2 C yellow bell pepper chopped (about 2 large)
1 1/2 C chopped carrot (about 2 med)
1 C chopped onion (about 1 med)
1/2 tsp paprika
2 garlic cloves, chopped
5 C fat free, less-sodium chicken broth, divided
1 15 oz. can pumpkin puree
2 Tbsp lemon juice
optional: 2 Tbsp toasted pumpkin seed kernels and 1 Tbsp chopped parsley for garnish

Heat oil in lg. pot, add bell pepper, carrot, & onion - saute 10 min. Add paprika & garlic - saute 1 min. Add 3 C broth, bring to boil - reduce, simmer 20 min. Blend batches in blender until smooth. Return to pot, add remainng broth and pumpkin. Cook over low heat until thoroughly heated about 10 min. Stir in juice. Top with garnish. Makes 7 1 C servings at 88 cal. per serving.


----------

